# What do you think this Willier Triestina is worth?



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi guys -

I'm looking to buy a road bike in Italy to use while I'm there. I'm having a hard time finding something, but came across this bike. I'm looking at this older Willier Tiestiena. I'm hope there are some people that know vintage bikes and could help guide me. 

I'll be buying this bike sight unseen. I need something to begin my base training while I'm in Italy on vacation.

He wants $600 shipped ( shipping is probably about $75 alone ) to my house in Italy.

Here are some pics he sent me:


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

i don't think that's worth it. Anyway, if you are going to be doing a lot of climbing that gearing might not be so good.

The problem in finding bikes in Italy is if you are trying to rent one. Usually it's not to difficult to find a used bike to buy.

Where is your base?


----------

